# Hello Everyone



## Davedood (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello,

I have been dealing with mantids now for close to 4 years. I also deal with: Frilled Dragons, High Color Bearded Dragons, Green Basilisks, and Crested Gecko's.

I have been informed of a person from the Helena MT area that has ripped people off. I only know one other person in helena that deals with mantids. To ease all of your concerns. I will send the mantids before I receive payment. After you receive your parcel, you can send the money via PayPal.

I currently have about 50 Ghost mantis (L1-L3) With several adult female still laying Ooths. I also have about 8 Spiney flower Mantids for breeding stock, and will have them available soon.

I will also include a few pictures of my mantid setup. Please PM me if you have any questions &gt;=)

Dave Larsen


----------



## spark (Apr 16, 2009)

Spiny flower mantises are my favorites. So good luck with the breeding project!

And welcome.  I'm new here myself.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome Dave!

It's very generous for you to offer to do business that way when you don't know any of the buyers here on the forum. If you have any doubts about anybody, I want to extend you the option of asking me feedback on buyers. Since you're putting yourself out there like this, just let me know if you need a little help in "safely" building your reputation around here.

Peter


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello Dave, and welcome to the forum... glad to have you here.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ! You'll find a good bunch of people here!


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 17, 2009)

WElcome to the forum, from OHIO!


----------



## revmdn (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bassist (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome.

Seen your videos on youtube love the frillies!


----------



## wuwu (Apr 17, 2009)

welcome dave! and i agree with peter. that's very generous of you.


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome  

I Look forward to doing buisness with you


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome from florida.


----------



## ismart (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, from the Bronx!


----------

